# Sticky  Recommend Dog Trainers



## MoonStr80

I want to give a list of positive dog trainers/Click Trainers for those who want better result and want your dog and yourself to have a good healthy relationship etc They all have books you can look up on Dogwise.com or Amazon.com some has their own official website and some don't have a site
Patricia McConnell
Pat Miller
Victoria Stilwell
Ian Dunbar
Paul Owens
Jean Donaldson
Karen Pryor
Turid Rugaas
Emma Parsons
Pamela Dennison
Sheila Booth (no site)
Dr. Nicholas Dodman (no site)
Cynthia Miller (no site)
Pamela Reid (no site)
Morgan Spector (no site)
Jesús Rosales-Ruiz (no site)


----------



## cshellenberger

You've named some of my favorites. I'm going to 'stick' this at the top of the forum.

I have a friend, V, who works with Pam Dennison. Several of her write ups I have placed as Stickeis at the top of this form.


----------



## carriel

Hi....I'm new to this forum and wanted to ask if anyone has used the Don Sulivan Dog Training system and if they did what did theythink of it?


----------



## Shaina

carriel said:


> Hi....I'm new to this forum and wanted to ask if anyone has used the Don Sulivan Dog Training system and if they did what did theythink of it?


http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/31979-dogfather.html

http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/36907-don-sullivan-s-perfect.html


----------



## MoonStr80

Aw thank you Carla


----------



## carriel

Thank you Shaina!
These links were very informative. I have two wonderful dogs who are a wee bit out of control at times. Have watched the Dog Whisperer and have gotten some good tips from him that don't include any adverse methods. The best has been to ignore the excited dog when we go out on the patio and magically they both calm down within moments. So I know these training tips will work. It me who is lax. I need to be more devoted to the training process. I thank you again............Carrie


----------



## MoonStr80

Carriel, 
Ceasar Millan the dog whisper isn't really a positive dog trainer, he backs kicks the dog, plays the apha role on the dog, and thinks you should never give the dog affection! I can go down the list of what he does that's not positive. Usually the dog appears frigthen, distressed towards him and often times he gets bitten


----------



## K9KJ

Hello,

I am an AKC Certified Obedience Dog Trainer, who specializes in Schutzhund and French Ring. I work with a world-class organization called. Steve Welch & Associates. www.SteveWelch.com. He has over 42 years of experience and has worked with thousands of dogs from family owned to city, county, state and federal governments and military. We like to use a FUN, FAIR and FIRM approach to working with dogs. Training with your dog should be like a game, where all parties are having fun. Your dogs should never be scared or frightened.


----------



## carriel

Thanks for your input. Just to calm any fears that Cesar has been the influence in my training of my two dogs, that isn't the case. However the tip that I gave for calming an excited dog really works. Just ignoring them for a few moments seems to calm them down and then we can have fun together. Our dogs are anything but fearful or frightened. More like happy with huge smiles and wagging tails is the case. However, I appreciate any input that can help with making living with them more pleasant. It isn't them that needs work but me! I need to spend more time with walking and training. It's really all about me, isn't it!?............Thanks......Carriel


----------



## MoonStr80

I do have to agree SOME things he mentions are great tips espcially when meeting a strange dog "No Touch, No Speak, No Eye Contact" and it WORKS greatly, and the ignoring part has been used by other dog trainers etc So it semi old


----------



## jla310

Are any of these in the Southeastern Pennsylvania area (i.e., near Philadelphia)? I'm looking for someone to help with my 2 dogs -- one has become agressive toward the other.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

jla310 said:


> Are any of these in the Southeastern Pennsylvania area (i.e., near Philadelphia)? I'm looking for someone to help with my 2 dogs -- one has become agressive toward the other.


http://www.iaabc.org/suchen/


----------



## lucygoose

Can I add one that my very good friend, Bob (who does not live close to me......durn! hehe) suggested? I sent him the video of the girl teaching the pup to make good choices with the food in her hand......now I can't remember who it was.....it was one of the links up top.....and he sent me this......he has been training dogs for years...... I hope I can get it for Christmas!!

*There is a new DVD out that I just got this week.

"The Power of Training Dogs with Markers" http://leerburg.com/nr.htm
It's put out by Leerburg video productions
I think it's absolutely the best training video that I've seen, and I have a ton of them. It's 3 1/2 hrs long and worth every min! 
Definately a must have for any dog trainer, new or experienced. That is what the lady in the video is doing on youtube *

and he added for me......

*He now has his Sch III title and we think he is the first dog ever that has earned that title without ever having a leash, pinch collar or e-collar correction. He also has his CD. CDX, TT, CGC in addition to his SAR training. I'm now working on his UD title and sheep herding. All reward based marker training with NO physical corrections. Darn right I'm braggin!!! LOL!
*

Wow, I wish I could see this dog......I have meet Bob in person once at a gardening get-together which we both do. in Illinois a couple years ago......


----------



## quiksilverkj

Hello, I was wondering if anybody knows or can point me in the direction of a siberian husky trainer in the Calgary, Canada area. Like most other sib owners, were having a difficult time with our 11 month husky, Koa. He's been through obedience/ socialisation classes since he was just a wee pup and he did learn alot, he is just so stubborn and will only do it when he wants. If anyone has any information, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## pattymac

Hehe, that seems to be a stage all dogs go through!! Keep working with him, lots of praise, positive reinforcement..please don't use Brad Pattison or any of his so-called 'trainers' Bayley, she's part Husky went through a stubborn, silly stage around that age. We used to have arguements, but that stopped quite awhile ago. She's almost 3 now and she's turning out to be an awesome dog.

Here's a school in Calgary for you to check out www.diamondintheruffcanada.com


----------



## cshellenberger

quiksilverkj said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anybody knows or can point me in the direction of a siberian husky trainer in the Calgary, Canada area. Like most other sib owners, were having a difficult time with our 11 month husky, Koa. He's been through obedience/ socialisation classes since he was just a wee pup and he did learn alot, he is just so stubborn and will only do it when he wants. If anyone has any information, that would be great. Thanks!


That's just typical teenaged behavior and occurs in ALL breeds. Stay the course and be consistent, she'll grow out of it soon and be a better dog for your persistence


----------



## farmgallisa

I would try Odies, this gal is awesome
http://www.odiesobedience.com/

at this Link
they were even on TV


Lisa
http://jayperkins7.googlepages.com/dogbreeds


----------



## 2malts4me

If you are in the New Orleans this group has come highly recommended. I plan to sign my girls up for their next group class. They have group classes and will also come to your home for private consultations and will work in concert with your vet on any behavior issues your pet is having:

http://www.veterinarybehavior.com/

This is the link about their staff and their qualifications;

http://www.veterinarybehavior.com/staff.html


----------



## Jamie Olsen

Great Post.

Thanks!


----------



## WalkerDog

carriel said:


> Have watched the Dog Whisperer and have gotten some good tips from him that don't include any adverse methods. The best has been to ignore the excited dog when we go out on the patio and magically they both calm down within moments. So I know these training tips will work.


Carrie,

This is excellent advise, but non-aversive advise is kind of rare from the Dog Whisperer. I wouldn't immediately jump to the conclusion that ALL his advise is good. If you haven't watched it, yet, "It's Me or the Dog" on Animal Planet is an awesome dog training show


----------



## Billiie

I love Pat Miller! I have her book.


----------



## WalkerDog

Pat Miller's "Power of Positive Dog Training" is definitely an EXCELLENT step-by-step guide for all the do-it-yourselfer dog owners! It helps you through every little bit of training a huge range of behaviors. Definitely worthwhile. Thanks for mentioning it, Billie! It's one of my favorites, too. Although the older edition is great, right now it's being sold at the same retail price as the newer one, so go with that.


----------

